# Hey, all you QUITTERS...



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This thread is dedicated to all of the negative fair weather Clipper fans. Any true Clipper fan would NEVER give up. If any of us were quitters then we wouldn't be Clipper fans. With the exception of last years success us Clipper fans havent had much to celebrate in our franchise history. Believe it or not this team is still going in the right direction. We are about to turn this season around so either stay true to the Clipper Nation or go jump on that other LA bandwagon.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

why is everyone on the clips outside of maybe livingston playing down to their standards?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Quitters were about 95% of this board from what I remember talking about tanking the season to get Greg Oden[I'd prefer Kevin Durant every single day]. Virtually everyone was saying LA wouldn't turn it around, and some may say it's because they have a 3 game home-stand, but they have won 3 of 4 and seems like it will be 4 of 5. Watch, they will go about 4-2 on this trip making them to be .500 at 18-18 and back into the playoff picture before making a ton of final pushes in order to get a top 6 playoff seed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers have started to play like last year. If they continue good times are ahead.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

we're defenitley making the playoffs. our defense seems to be back in stride, we're blocking shots like crazy which was our defensive trademark last season and it is translating into wins. we'll be taking that 8th playoff spot from the warriors in the next coming days and we won't look back.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Can we stop all the crazy talk about tanking the season so we can draft Oden? Ive read that comment so many times over the last month and it just makes me sick. This organization is DONE with those kind of seasons. I expect us to be contending for AT LEAST the playoffs every single season. This team has a great future with the young nucleus of EB, Kaman, and Livy. Now its time to get it done on this next road trip.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I am not a quitter, but I think I speak for many of us when I say we are extremely frustrated.

We spent all our cap space, signed Kaman and Dun to extensions, brought back Cassell, and we are in the basement.

I am not ready to give up, but it is obvious that we need to make a move. I wish Dun wasnt so stubborn with Maggette, because I dont want to trade him unless it is in a deal for a great player. However, we dont have a choice now.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

Amen to that.

This squad has shown signs of life as of late, and there is a lot to take solace in.

I've been a fan since I was about 10, and I remember watching Loy Vaught (hence my user name) "light it up" night after night. I'll take what we've got now over that any day.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Vaught from his Spot said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> This squad has shown signs of life as of late, and there is a lot to take solace in.
> 
> I've been a fan since I was about 10, and I remember watching Loy Vaught (hence my user name) "light it up" night after night. I'll take what we've got now over that any day.


Loy Vaught was so damn underrated. He never got any love.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Loy Vaught was so damn underrated. He never got any love.


Sweetest baseline jumper of all time  Vaught was solid, no doubt.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Quitting, I'm still saying we're going to win the championship. I've just been playing too many video games to post.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Quitting, I'm still saying we're going to win the championship. I've just been playing too many video games to post.


What games are you playing? Im lovin NBA 2k7 and College Hoops 2k7 for the 360


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> What games are you playing? Im lovin NBA 2k7 and College Hoops 2k7 for the 360


I don't play sports games, I've been playing Warcraft, Tiberian Sun, X-men Legends 2, Jak, a few new games I got during christmas. And watching movies.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> I am not a quitter, but I think I speak for many of us when I say we are extremely frustrated.
> 
> We spent all our cap space, signed Kaman and Dun to extensions, brought back Cassell, and we are in the basement.
> 
> I am not ready to give up, but it is obvious that we need to make a move. I wish Dun wasnt so stubborn with Maggette, because I dont want to trade him unless it is in a deal for a great player. However, we dont have a choice now.


:clap: 

and well...the recent victories have been sweet especially the one against the Kings....but WE SHOULD WIN OUR HOME GAMES......i think the real test will be on the road.......if they can win consistently on the road then :yay:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> I am not a quitter, but I think I speak for many of us when I say we are extremely frustrated.
> 
> We spent all our cap space, signed Kaman and Dun to extensions, brought back Cassell, and we are in the basement.
> 
> I am not ready to give up, but it is obvious that we need to make a move. I wish Dun wasnt so stubborn with Maggette, because I dont want to trade him unless it is in a deal for a great player. However, we dont have a choice now.


^^^^^^^^^^^^
what he said...we shouldn't get overly excited about this winning streak...all at home, against a boston team without pierce, a crappy kings team, and the knicks...not too impressive, however, a win is a win is a win...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well if you ridicule people for getting mad at the clippers for playing so poorly "early" in the season, thats quite hypocritical for those who also say theyre for sure going to make the playoffs, based on a couple wins against some of the worst lineups in all of basketball. 

Dont get me wrong, of course the clippers can make the playoffs. Injuries are reshaping the league right now, and even playing mediocre ball might be enough. However, we cant really say much based on the last few games. I really dont see how any 3 game stretch can guarantee us a playoff berth unless were talking 3 game winning streak against spurs, pistons, utah or something like that. 

Personally, i would not be satisfied with a 6-8 playoff seed, which is at best what we are now. I prefer to either win a championship, or else get whatever it takes will get us to the championship.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well if you ridicule people for getting mad at the clippers for playing so poorly "early" in the season, thats quite hypocritical for those who also say theyre for sure going to make the playoffs, based on a couple wins against some of the worst lineups in all of basketball.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, of course the clippers can make the playoffs. Injuries are reshaping the league right now, and even playing mediocre ball might be enough. However, we cant really say much based on the last few games. I really dont see how any 3 game stretch can guarantee us a playoff berth unless were talking 3 game winning streak against spurs, pistons, utah or something like that.
> 
> Personally, i would not be satisfied with a 6-8 playoff seed, which is at best what we are now. I prefer to either win a championship, or else get whatever it takes will get us to the championship.


This thread has NOTHING to do with the current 3 game winning streak. I am just sick and tired of hearing about we need to BLOW up this team and tank the season so we can draft Oden. Yamaneko, you have said numerous times that we should tank the season to get Oden. What the hell is that about? Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> what he said...we shouldn't get overly excited about this winning streak...all at home, against a boston team without pierce, a crappy kings team, and the knicks...not too impressive...


Yes, BUT ...

You all have to admit that the win against the KNICKS was different. Even with the Knicks being 1 game out of 1st in the Atlantic Division.

The TEAM just looked looser, happy and playing together. This win FELT different. As if, whatever the locker room problems were --- they have been settled and the team is now ready to play.

I'm ecstatic about the win against he Knicks. More than the fact that they won, they won TOGETHER and they were happy. This is what I am happiest about.

The TEAM is ready to play. Still have some things to work on, but they are together and ready to play. Unlike the games before this one.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well if you ridicule people for getting mad at the clippers for playing so poorly "early" in the season, thats quite hypocritical for those who also say theyre for sure going to make the playoffs, based on a couple wins against some of the worst lineups in all of basketball.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, of course the clippers can make the playoffs. Injuries are reshaping the league right now, and even playing mediocre ball might be enough. However, we cant really say much based on the last few games. I really dont see how any 3 game stretch can guarantee us a playoff berth unless were talking 3 game winning streak against spurs, pistons, utah or something like that.
> 
> Personally, i would not be satisfied with a 6-8 playoff seed, which is at best what we are now. I prefer to either win a championship, or else get whatever it takes will get us to the championship.


I couldnt let this one go. So if you are not better than a #6 seed you should just quit and prepare for next year? I didnt know the playoff seedings were already cemented into the ground. Damn I must have missed the All Star game too. This year just flew by!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> This thread has NOTHING to do with the current 3 game winning streak. I am just sick and tired of hearing about we need to BLOW up this team and tank the season so we can draft Oden.


When have you heard someone suggest that we need to "blow" up this team? Ive heard a lot of maggette trade scenarios, which most anywhere, including maggette, think is a forgone conclusion.

Trading maggs might HELP the team, especially if its for a superstar. I said that artest would be great, since hes a better player than maggs, (if he plays to his ability), but even if he screws us up, the WORST case scenario is still good as we would have a shot at oden.

I maintain that for us to win a championship we either have to get a superstar through trade or draft. Are you watching oden's games? The guy has like one hand right now, and still i dont think ive seen a guy look so dominant at any level since lebron in high school. I cant remember seeing a college center look so out of place in a long time (as in, heads and shoulders above the competition). Centers like him come around once or twice every decade. I dont see how anyone can ridicule someone who says it would be a long term benefit for him to be on your team. 

If you read my earlier threads i said tanking on purpose would NEVER happen. No team in the history of sports has ever tanked on purpose a whole season just to get a guy. But, if the poor play continues, or if a trade screwed our team up, and the result was the same as if we tanked, and we ended up with oden, that would make me pretty happy about our next few years chances.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I couldnt let this one go. So if you are not better than a #6 seed you should just quit and prepare for next year? I didnt know the playoff seedings were already cemented into the ground. Damn I must have missed the All Star game too. This year just flew by!


Last year, we were dang good, and arguably should have at least gotten to the western conference finals, possibly the championship game. This year, we are a lot worse, and no one can say that things for sure will get better. Statistically, we can say Kaman will improve a little as he always does around January. But Kaman getting a couple more points and rebounds isnt enough to put us over the hump. We dont have statistics to say that brand is going to turn it on on a consistent basis. Actualy last year, he regressed as the year went on. 

No one knows how Cassell (our substitute for superstar play in the 4th quarter) is going to recover from his injury. No one knows for sure if this will be the first year in for ever that livingston and maggette can play injury free. 

So with these statistics, unless youre hoping for a miracle, we have to say that business will continue as usual. Sure, we might get a couple more wins against some east coast teams. but YOU tell me. If you think the clippers are going to go on a tear (of course its possible), what are you expecting to change?

Because its obvious if things continue as usual the clippers will be VERY fortunate even to reach .500. 

ANd how many teams who KNOW that they have no shot at winning a championship, just sit idly by, and be content with it? Every team, even teams at the bottom constantly make trades, work the salary cap, do everything they can in order to improve themselves. The only time you dont do this is if theres no room for improvement. Id say the clippers have A LOT of room for improvement.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah Ive seen Oden play about 5 games this year. However, he has played only 1 quality opponent in Florida. Do you want me to bring up those stats? 7pts 6 rebs...I hardly consider that once in a lifetime centers. His got game but lets not label him a legend quite yet.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

As i mentioned, with just one hand, he still looked dominating against florida too. His team rarely got him the ball, and rarely in a good position. But even when he missed shots in that game, he looked like a man among boys...and were talking against the guy who was said to have been the number 1 pick last year if he came out, in noah. 

Could he be a bust? Of course. The same way lebron could have been a bust too. But if this guy who is still injured can look like this as an 18 year old true freshman, then the sky is the limit IMO. Dont forget, in that florida game he had 4 blocks too. 

Aagin, despite his injury, were talking 27 minutes a game, 15 points, 9 rebounds, 4 blocks on 70% FG shooting. Not to mention just how dominating he is on the low block. If you ask me, (or most anyone i think) what high school or college player, or international player, you would pick to build a franchise around, i dont know how you cant pick him.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

I never gave up on the clips! I still believe they will make the playoffs!!!


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I NEVER GIVE UP ON THE CLIPPERS !!!!

DO YOU THINK I WOULD SPEND OVER US$20,000 in Season Tickets?? Come on now !!! 

Hey damnit !!! VOTE FOR CLIPPERS !! 
http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost

And look at the rest of the board... they didn't even put any Clipper players in the NBA Player Elimination Game thread, located here.. Let's vote off Melo!!! http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=327279&goto=lastpost


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> I never gave up on the clips! I still believe they will make the playoffs!!!


Thats what I like !!! We only need a chance... And as you folks know, I have my bet in Vegas for Clippers to take it ALL !!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Have I given up on the Clippers? No, absolutely not.

Have I given up on winning a championship this year? Yes, I still missed our chance by refusing to pick up a guy who is averaging 35 pts, 10 ast, 3 stls. And the Clips are playing better, but not above & beyond like last year.

I am still also very unhappy we gave Dunleavy an extension during a horrible losing streak, overpaid Kaman when no one else seemed seriously interested in luring him away and already promising Livingston a big extension as well. I won't give up on the team, but i won't be giving them any of my money until they change direction.

PS, hope you all had a good holiday season, i've been too busy shopping/partying to post much lately


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

jesus christ did you just type that Livingston got "promised" an extension??? please post a link or i hope your kidding....
man Livingston is not a leader and he never will be i dont know how many different ways i can type it ...
THE CLIPPERS WILL NEVER BE NOTHING WITH HIM RUNNING THE POINT
NEVER.....
he is not capable of leading the team to the playoffs even if Elton has a year like he did last season......WE NEED A DAMN GENERIC PG anyone is better than Livingston at this point....
EVERY TEAM BEATS US when it comes to PGs think of the worst teams, even they have a better PG than us....
we are stuck with livingston and the damn "hope" people and the CLippers have in him...
i will be a Clippers fan with or without him....but being a Clippers fan with Livingston on the team will just make being one more frustrating.....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> jesus christ did you just type that Livingston got "promised" an extension??? please post a link or i hope your kidding....


I'm not kidding, if you think we're going keep Livingston over players like Allen Iverson and Paul Pierce, isn't it obvious the Clippers & Livingston have made an agreement that he will receive an extension as soon as possible?

The Clippers make dumb decisions sometimes, but even they aren't stupid enough to refuse top 10 players for someone who may not stick around.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

leidout said:


> I'm not kidding, if you think we're going keep Livingston over players like Allen Iverson and Paul Pierce, isn't it obvious the Clippers & Livingston have made an agreement that he will receive an extension as soon as possible?
> 
> The Clippers make dumb decisions sometimes, but even they aren't stupid enough to refuse top 10 players for someone who may not stick around.




like i said in other threads, it's a long season and were not even at the allstar break yet. it would've been nice to see A.I. in a clipper uni just for the sake of the hype it would've generated. but in the long run AI has never co-existed with anything but role players and scrubs. plus Livingston is starting to show some good signs as of late. He's getting more comfortable out there.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

joe shmoe said:


> like i said in other threads, it's a long season and were not even at the allstar break yet. it would've been nice to see A.I. in a clipper uni just for the sake of the hype it would've generated. but in the long run AI has never co-existed with anything but role players and scrubs. plus Livingston is starting to show some good signs as of late. He's getting more comfortable out there.


Second that. Would I have loved AI, sure. Could we have drafted/signed a PG, sure. But like you said, he hasn't ever really co-existed.

As far as the thread goes, 4 road games left and Clippers are currently a game out of the 8th seed, 2.5 out of 7th, 5 out of 5th[Injured Rockets] and 5.5 out of 4th seed. At the end of the trip, Clippers can realistically be in the 8th seed with a half game out of 7th, 2 out of 6th and etc. Season is barely in it's adolescent years if you want to use that comparison.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Yes, BUT ...
> 
> You all have to admit that the win against the KNICKS was different. Even with the Knicks being 1 game out of 1st in the Atlantic Division.
> 
> ...



you do have a good a point...shaun actually looked liked he was having fun, and actually cracked a grin a couple of times...he did not look at all intimidated by stephon, but then again, who is?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm. I guess last year was a fluke? No. I dont know what the hell happend to this team but... It's going back to old clip tradtion. losing. 


Something has to be done. 

Playoffs? mmm prob not this year. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im not saying it could never happen again.....but i treated last season as i did because i always thought in the back of my mind "it may never happen again" 
which is why i downloaded every possible game, saved the series clinching victory pics against the Nuggets.....
and which is why i watched every single possible game last year in the playoffs even if they lost....just the thought of the clippes in the playoffs...and ACTUALLY COMPETING....i will never forget...


----------

